# What's your favorite music store in Montreal ???



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Just curious, a few years ago they was no boutique stuff in MTL,
i used to drive to Boston 2-3 times a year. Now it has change.
Were do you go ? were do you (or would you) spent a few hours as if it was a minute ???


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

Actually wouldn't be in Montreal but not too far : 
Saint-Hubert on the South Shore. The store is called Studio de Musique Claude Debussy. 
I would qualify it as an old school store with people knowing and loving their stuff.
And don't go and think that because it's not on the island, they don't have stock, because you'd be surprised...


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

What brand they have ??? any boutique stuff ?


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

I have no idea about what you call boutique...
I'm giving you the brands I remember. This list is not exhaustive.
-For electric guitars: Fender, Gibson, Jackson, BC Rich, Gretsch an Godin.
-For acoustic : Martin, Gibson, and all the stuff from Godin too (Godin, Norman, Arts & Lutherie, etc...).
-For Amps : Marshall, Fender, Gen Benz, Roland.


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Boutique would be no major brand like the one
you mentionned. 

Do a search on :
Lovetone pedals
iron chicago pedals
zvex pedals
dirty boy pedals
demeter pedals
to nama a few favorites...

amps
Divided by 13
3 monkeys
Aiken
Bogner
Savage
...

guitars
Suhr
tom anderson
tyler
gigliotti
...

Have fun !!!


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

I see...
It seems to me that I saw Bogner amps there.
I'll try to see if some of the other brands you gave are there too.
I'll let you know.


----------



## Joebob (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok, go to Moog Audio and Boutique Tone for
boutique stuff !!!! there both on St-Laurent street .


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

+1 on Moog. Although I found you get a much better and much quicker service dealing directly with the builders whenever possible...Most of them don't mind if you write them or even call them up (when possible) for advice or ask about their product and you get a better service that way IMO.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

We are a different kind of store... A showroom by appointment with lots of used gear, vontage stuff, Godin Guitars, Hagstrom Guitars, the larget ukulele inventory in the province (in Canada?), Nashguitars, Jazzkatt amps, Dugain picks...

personnalized service, one customer at a time!

http://www.guitarjunky.ca


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

I think guitarjunky is on to something, no wankers, personalized service. Do you serve expresso?


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Count_Chocolat said:


> I think guitarjunky is on to something, no wankers, personalized service. Do you serve expresso?


Does beer count? Or a good Bordeaux?


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

mmmmm! mmmmm!


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

JoeBob,
Sorry about the delay.
The store I told you about doesn't have boutique.
On the other hand, there is another store in Ste Catherine (still the south shore) that sells Krank amplifiers and stomps, Source Audio stomps and NRJ and Wicked guitars...


----------

